# 5D Mark III Noob: What to check out on new camera?



## cayenne (May 17, 2012)

Hello all,

Well, watching UPS tracking, and my 5D mark III with kit lens should be in today. This is my first DSLR...and from reading the forum I've seen a few people, that had problems with their cameras, and I just was wanting to see if ya'll could give me a checklist of sorts, of things to look for and test out after unboxing the camera and giving the battery a bit of a charge.

I've heard of stuck pixels...but I don't know what those would look like. Anyone have an example of what stills and videos look like with stuck pixels? I thought I'd heard there is a 'sensor cleaning' program in the camera that might take care of those, by remapping around the bad ones.
How many are too bad and warrant sending the camera in for a new one?

Anyway...can someone give me some pointers and things to run the camera through, and what to look for for mistakes? I'm not anticipating any, and am VERY excited about my new toy....but would like to know what to check out on the new camera.

Thank you all in advance...I've learned so much from this forum so far, and hope to keep learning after I get this wonderful tool.

Cayenne


----------



## revup67 (May 18, 2012)

One thing I noted is all 61 AF points Dual Crossed are not available on all lenses. The manual has a list of compatible lenses and breaks them down into groups as to what lenses do what with this camera.


----------



## cayenne (May 18, 2012)

revup67 said:


> One thing I noted is all 61 AF points Dual Crossed are not available on all lenses. The manual has a list of compatible lenses and breaks them down into groups as to what lenses do what with this camera.



Yeah...I just came across that last night while sitting with the camera and going through the manual....

Looks like the kit lens is a class C one, if I recall from my reading...

C


----------



## Axilrod (May 18, 2012)

You seriously spent $3500 on your first camera? That's ballsy. If this is your first camera then you should check out everything, read the whole manual and take about 10,000 pictures and you'll get the hang of it.

And maybe you should just make 1 thread for all of your questions, it seems like 4 of the threads at the top of this section are you asking very basic questions that there are answers to all over the place.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 18, 2012)

The only change to make is to put the knob on the "P" position and select the center point. Then learn to take sharp images with the kit lens.

BTW, All 61 AF points are available to all lenses in groups A thru E. The 24-105mm kit lens uses all 61 points, some of them may not act like cross points, but they are all available, so watch out for mis-information. 

Group F works with 47 points, Group G (one lens) has 33, Group H (one lens) has one. For the most part, these are ancient film lenses with the exception of the 800mm f/5.6 and the 180mm L macro.

See page 79 of your manual.


----------



## ruuneos (May 18, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> You seriously spent $3500 on your first camera? That's ballsy. If this is your first camera then you should check out everything, read the whole manual and take about 10,000 pictures and you'll get the hang of it.


 That ain't so hard, I bought 7D as my very first DSLR and after 2K shots I started to get hang of it really nicely and learned to use it properly.
But it was only body out there what filled my needs from camera. :


----------



## cayenne (May 18, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > You seriously spent $3500 on your first camera? That's ballsy. If this is your first camera then you should check out everything, read the whole manual and take about 10,000 pictures and you'll get the hang of it.
> ...



And I was originally looking at the 5D mark II since about Nov. last year...and I tend to research things till I wear out keyboards. I'd heard the Mark III was coming out...so, while waiting, I was saving more to pay cash for it when it came out.

When I pick out something I want to get into...I research for a long time, and I try to start out with the absolute best I can get with my level of disposable income. I don't tend to buy little [email protected] stuff all year...I tend to save and buy myself one BIG toy each year....and the camera is the one for this year.

Last year, I gave myself a macbook pro....in anticipation of getting the Canon eventually...for both video and stills processing.

I"m extremely happy with my new camera so far, and am looking forward to the next few months of learning not only how to operate my camera and what all everything does...but also, to learn about photography, ISO, aperture, shutter speed...and all the gadgets to go with it..ND filters.....etc.

This looks to be the hobby I've wanted to do for awhile...and I'm having fun learning video editing now...and can't wait to learn PP on stills!!!


cayenne


----------



## revup67 (May 19, 2012)

Hmmm..I'm not so sure about putting the camera on P for the first 10k shots and everything on center focus - I beg to differ with Mt. Spokane. That's what my neighbor did and is afraid to try anything else since he bought the camera years ago. He spent $3k on a 20D, kit lens and flash a the time of release and shoots everything in P. Of course this is all a matter of matter of opinion but you could have bought a G12 for that type of stuff.

The camera has loads of features - I might suggest you explore the hell out of that camera and take note of what you've chosen and your results to revert back if need be or alter. Then you can improve from there. Overtime try, sample and play with most if not all settings - it's got the versatility of a one man band and will offer creativity for all. Read a lot and check out some of the videos on B&H and usa.canon.com - that's where I got some great tips from Canon's experts such as Rudy when I first acquired the 7D. He actually speaks of how to break away from recomposing from center focus which I have and how to use each of the AF groups & points within the camera and their unique purposes. You can always reset back your settings to something more conventional or factory defaults if dissatisfied with any of your results.


----------



## cayenne (May 19, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Hmmm..I'm not so sure about putting the camera on P for the first 10k shots and everything on center focus - I beg to differ with Mt. Spokane. That's what my neighbor did and is afraid to try anything else since he bought the camera years ago. He spent $3k on a 20D, kit lens and flash a the time of release and shoots everything in P. Of course this is all a matter of matter of opinion but you could have bought a G12 for that type of stuff.
> 
> The camera has loads of features - I might suggest you explore the hell out of that camera and take note of what you've chosen and your results to revert back if need be or alter. Then you can improve from there. Overtime try, sample and play with most if not all settings - it's got the versatility of a one man band and will offer creativity for all. Read a lot and check out some of the videos on B&H and usa.canon.com - that's where I got some great tips from Canon's experts such as Rudy when I first acquired the 7D. He actually speaks of how to break away from recomposing from center focus which I have and how to use each of the AF groups & points within the camera and their unique purposes. You can always reset back your settings to something more conventional or factory defaults if dissatisfied with any of your results.




Thanks...I didn't know about instructional videos on B&H, I'll give that a look.

Well, my intentions are to spend a LOT of time at home, and while reading my books....take pictures using different settings...AF, apeture, shutter, ISO....etc...and learn where everything is, and see what all the combinations do to the same photo. I'm looking at this as another excelling opportunity to learn a new, and valuable skill!!

Not only the stills...but video...

And after that...looking to sit down, and try to become proficient at post production on still and video.

I doubt I'll become world famous, and make a living at it....but hey, always shoot for the stars as they say, eh?


C


----------



## pdirestajr (May 23, 2012)

I'd suggest reading a photography as an art form book first- Like Bryan Peterson's "Understanding Exposure".

It's a great read and the information is timeless. The foundation explained in the book will help you understand how to see & think about light and exposure in a more organic way.


----------



## cayenne (May 24, 2012)

pdirestajr said:


> I'd suggest reading a photography as an art form book first- Like Bryan Peterson's "Understanding Exposure".
> 
> It's a great read and the information is timeless. The foundation explained in the book will help you understand how to see & think about light and exposure in a more organic way.



Thank you...I actually am quite well into that book already...and am learning a LOT of valuable information. Seeing the examples of what does what is a great help to me....

Thank you,

C


----------



## THX723 (May 24, 2012)

Congrats with the fine acquisition.

I'm in the camp of _"hey if a noob can afford it then more power to them"._
Unlike an automotive purchase where a Ferrari 458 as the very first car would be unwise. The outcome in that case could be a certain death, due to inexperience. In photography, there's no harm or foul in starting out with the best instrument one can afford. At worst, you got yourself some unusable pictures. No worries. Hit delete, learn, and shoot again.

Av mode (aperture priority) will likely be your best friend to start. Acquaint yourself with what aperture priority means. Let the computer worry about iso, exposure, and shutter speed, all the while being aware of what those values were given. They will add to your understanding of how they affect each pictures until eventually you can start playing with those values too (e.g. Manual mode). Even then pros don't always shoot in manual mode too, so don't get caught up with the saying, _"you're not a real man until you shoot manual"_. Rubbish! Having said that, there will be situations in which manual mode is the only way to take the optimal picture.

Most of all, remember to have fun!


----------



## facedodge (May 24, 2012)

Do you know of any reason to change phone numbers in the first payment plan? If so, could you explain it to me?

+1 on Av mode. It's where I live 99% of the time. 

1)Take photos of everything, but be careful not to overdue it, because your significant other may start to get annoyed.
2)Try zooming in on a household item at 105mm and fill half the frame, then walk up to it at 24mm and do the same thing. You'll notice the difference focal lengths and perspective have. 
3)Take shots from low angles, high angles, through holes in stuff. Shots you don't see from 5' 8" up are more interesting.
4)Add the rule of thirds grid to your viewfinder. Line up the horizon to the top or bottom third for landscape shots. Line up the top cross hairs on faces/eyes.
5)Don't use live view unless you need to. Learn to love the view finder. AF works much faster there.
6)Take the same shot at f/4, f/8, and f/16. Take notice of the differences.
7)Play with "negative space". If you take a shot of an person or animal, it's gennerally better to give them room towards the direction they are looking/facing.
8)Don't wory about having photos with no noise. Photos are much more about content than technical perfection. 
9)Take note of your favorite focal length...(probably 50 or 85mm)... think about buying that prime lens.
10)write of list of ten things to remember.


----------



## MichaelTheMaven (May 24, 2012)

If you really want to save yourself a lot of time and trouble, I would definitely recommend the Canon 5Diii Crash Course Training Video: http://www.canontrainingvideo.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=41. As far as I know it is the one of the only training videos available for the 5Diii, and it will take you through everything from very basic stuff, to advanced topics, including video shooting. It should save you about 2-3 years if you were to try to learn everything on your own, especially as a new photographer. 

Best wishes

M


----------



## robbymack (May 24, 2012)

congrats on a awesome buy. Don't let the haters get you down by spending a boat load of money on your new toy, I am sure you work hard, so treat yourself from time to time. "Understanding Exposure" is a great place to start, honestly I don't think there is anything else more you need to read in the next 3-4 years of your new hobby. Read it, try to take one or two pieces of information with you on your shoot and try it out. Then read it again, and go out shooting again, repeat, repeat, repeat. Av mode is great for shooting from the hip, Tv mode great for sports or the kids. If you're like me and like taking pics of the family then learn/experiment/play with manual mode especially in low light and within a few weeks you'll really understand how to make quick adjustments. Other than that, have fun, oh and be certain to purchase a bunch of lenses you probably don't need, but you are sure you want, that's 99% of the fun


----------



## CowGummy (May 25, 2012)

First off: Congrats on your new baby!

By the sounds of it you're quite similar to me in the way that I too do a LOT of research when it come to making these sort of purchases, and by the way you're responding to the comments on here and your general outlook on photography I'm sure you'll be getting to grips with things pretty swiftly.
Having said that, I do somehow feel you might be missing a really valuable learning experience here. And yes, this is only my personal opinion, but most photographers start out with really basic kit and then explore it until they have worked out the limitations for their needs. I'm not sure going with a full frame MkIII will give you this experience... 
Anyways, now that you do have your new baby, my (again personal opinion folks) advice would be to deffo try all the settings, have a good ol play with everything, but if you're serious about learning photography: Full Manual is the way to learn things I feel. And if you're feeling really brave (or just as a learning/experimentation tool) stick some masking tape or a postit note on the LCD screen. I still do this myself - it does force one to really look and start judging light. 

Other than that: Shoot, shoot, shoot and when you're done, go shoots some more. Consider this quote by a man who knew a little something about photography...:

'Your first 10,000 photographs are your worst.' 
-Henri Cartier-Bresson

Have fun & all the best.


----------



## THX723 (May 25, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> Having said that, I do somehow feel you might be missing a really valuable learning experience here. And yes, this is only my personal opinion, but most photographers start out with really basic kit and then explore it until they have worked out the limitations for their needs. I'm not sure going with a full frame MkIII will give you this experience...


The culture of such thinking fascinates me. I sincerely mean no offense with what's to follow. It is not meant to direct at you but a general point to all. So here goes ...

What is the experience lost here? and how would that reflect differently with a Rebel class versus, oh let's just say, top-of-the-line 1D class?

You see, at the end of the day, any camera is simply a camera. That is they take pictures exactly the same way -- through a lens, shutter, and eventually the film/sensor. The ritual of acquiring a photo is also consistent -- point/compose, focus/meter, then shoot away. Yes, the 1D sensor, its magical AF system, its elaborate menus and options make a joke out of the Rebel, yet the fundamentals remain the same. Ya still gotta learn how to compose a great photo. Ya still gotta learn how to focus and hold steady. Ya still gotta learn how to expose optimally. Until there's a major breakthrough in picture taking, there's no learning to wield the extra stops of dynamic range or the ISO sensitivity per se.

Intermission jokes:
"Careful you'll burn yourself if you use all 12 stops of DR!"
"You'll shoot your eye out if you turn up to 12fps too soon!"

Again I defer to my Ferrari analogy posted earlier.
Noob buys a 562hp Ferrari 458 as a 1st car. Ridiculous! The cost of inexperience is likely death. Too much power too little skills.
Noob buys a 1D as 1st camera. Wasteful perhaps. The cost of inexperience here is bad photos, which is just as likely with an inexpensive camera. No harm, no foul.

Respectfully,

THX723


----------



## CowGummy (May 25, 2012)

THX723: You have a very valid point there, and I sincerely appreciate your views and response. 
And honestly I'm not trying to stir with this comment, but by your account of 'a camera is still just a camera' and the whole idea of it's the same principles that apply whether you're shooting a 1D series body or a Rebel, although valid, to me can also be interpreted as 'you might as well as go for the cheapest option - they're all the same thing at the end of the day: a camera.' Now I know I'm twisting your words somewhat here, and maybe it's my background: I'm 32 next month, and have been shooting for almost 15 years now. I guess I'm young enough to be au-fait with all things digital and the relevant processing tools involved, ie: PS. But I'm also old enough to have been trained formally using a very basic (but awesome) Pentax K1000, and I still value my time with that camera and the subsequent processing/developing techniques required in the darkroom. This was time well spent learning the rules of photography and also how to break them. 
Your car/ferrari analogy is spot on thought I think. But then again... What about other pursuits/hobbies? There is a reason that when people start out with something like snowboarding they are advised to get a decent allround beginner board: They won't be able to win downhill races bacause it's simply too slow and they're not going to win any ESPN events. But it will give them a base level understanding from which they can then decide what matters most to them and their style of riding: Speed, handeling, weight, ride position etc...

This is one of those debates that I feel both sides of the argument have valid points, so for me it comes down to 'what's right for some, ain't right for all'.

I hope you don't take this as a dig - it's genuinely not intended that way and I appreciate your thoughts on the matter.

All the best,
Steve


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 25, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Hmmm..I'm not so sure about putting the camera on P for the first 10k shots and everything on center focus - I beg to differ with Mt. Spokane. That's what my neighbor did and is afraid to try anything else since he bought the camera years ago. He spent $3k on a 20D, kit lens and flash a the time of release and shoots everything in P. Of course this is all a matter of matter of opinion but you could have bought a G12 for that type of stuff.


 
Did I say use it in the "P" mode for 10K shots? I beg to differ, I did NOT. I suggested he put it on P and demonstrate to himself that the camera will take sharp images before he starts using other modes which require more experience. Trying to use the other modes without first learning the basics can lead to frustration. Someone who has never used a DSLR before needs to start from the basics.

BTW, the "P" mode is not the Green Box mode.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 25, 2012)

I just got my 5DIII yesterday, and haven't had time to play with it much or read the manual (yet, though starting to tonight). This camera has a lot of capability, loads of menu options, etc. Nothing to be ashamed of by getting this as your first dslr. It isn't my first and I am a bit intimidated, but look forward to learning it inside and out.

my advice to you (and I am nothing better than an avid amateur) is to learn the basics of all photography, at least conceptually. Specifically, understand what manipulating aperture, shutter, iso, will do to the picture. Learn how to get a proper exposure, compose, and get sharp focus. Basically, what everyone has been saying.

After you get these concepts down, and do it quickly, get off P or A+ mode (basically snapshot mode), and really work the creative zone modes. Quickly start using manual at least some of the time so you get comfortable with it, rather than run scared of it. Get the technical, and you can get the creative.

Good luck.

sek



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> revup67 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm..I'm not so sure about putting the camera on P for the first 10k shots and everything on center focus - I beg to differ with Mt. Spokane. That's what my neighbor did and is afraid to try anything else since he bought the camera years ago. He spent $3k on a 20D, kit lens and flash a the time of release and shoots everything in P. Of course this is all a matter of matter of opinion but you could have bought a G12 for that type of stuff.
> ...


----------



## Dylan777 (May 25, 2012)

revup67 said:


> Hmmm..I'm not so sure about putting the camera on P for the first 10k shots and everything on center focus - I beg to differ with Mt. Spokane. That's what my neighbor did and is afraid to try anything else since he bought the camera years ago. He spent $3k on a 20D, kit lens and flash a the time of release and shoots everything in P. Of course this is all a matter of matter of opinion but you could have bought a G12 for that type of stuff.The camera has loads of features - I might suggest you explore the hell out of that camera and take note of what you've chosen and your results to revert back if need be or alter. Then you can improve from there. Overtime try, sample and play with most if not all settings - it's got the versatility of a one man band and will offer creativity for all. Read a lot and check out some of the videos on B&H and usa.canon.com - that's where I got some great tips from Canon's experts such as Rudy when I first acquired the 7D. He actually speaks of how to break away from recomposing from center focus which I have and how to use each of the AF groups & points within the camera and their unique purposes. You can always reset back your settings to something more conventional or factory defaults if dissatisfied with any of your results.



Shooting in "P" mode, you can at least focus where you want to focus. I have a co-worker who spent over $5K last year on 5D II + 70-200 f2.8 II IS and he is still shooting GREEN mode.


----------



## smithy (May 26, 2012)

In response to the OP's original question, I would suggest checking a couple of things. I had to return my 5D3 after just a couple of days because it had two faults:

Hot pixels: Take a photo of something middle-grey in RAW format, then copy it to your computer and examine the whole image carefully for any bright red pixels. In my case, no amount of auto sensor cleaning made any difference whatsoever to this fault. It wasn't a single pixel either, but a cluster.

Autofocus: For the purpose of this test, choose the centre focus point and set your aperture to its widest (f/4 on the kit lens). In good lighting conditions, take a photo of something that has lines in it - something that you'll be able to easily see whether it's sharp or not. Then check for focus (at the centre of the frame, since the outer parts of the frame will be slightly out of focus anyway) on your computer. Some variation in lens calibrations is to be expected, but if, like me, you're having to set your 5D3's AF microadjustment to +20 to get things in focus, you probably have a problem.

After receiving my replacement 5D3, both of the above problems were eliminated - much to my relief!


----------



## cayenne (May 30, 2012)

smithy said:


> In response to the OP's original question, I would suggest checking a couple of things. I had to return my 5D3 after just a couple of days because it had two faults:
> 
> Hot pixels: Take a photo of something middle-grey in RAW format, then copy it to your computer and examine the whole image carefully for any bright red pixels. In my case, no amount of auto sensor cleaning made any difference whatsoever to this fault. It wasn't a single pixel either, but a cluster.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the great advice!!

Just curious...what series number was your 5D3 replacement? Mine is a "3".

C


----------



## smithy (May 30, 2012)

cayenne said:


> Thank you for the great advice!!
> 
> Just curious...what series number was your 5D3 replacement? Mine is a "3".
> 
> C


My faulty unit was a '3', and my new unit is also a '3'.


----------

